# Two Flasks & New T8 Set Up



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 24, 2016)

So I just bought two flasks off eBay ( gotta love eBay where I can see what I'm getting!), and after a few days of delay and laziness, I finally put my butt in gear andb potted everyone up last night. Phew~ long strand sphag made the job very easy. 
I layered the bottom with hydroton (clay balls).

Both these came deflasked by the sellers, which is a huge plus as I hate deflasking. lol 
They did such amazing job, nothing broken, and everything came off so easily, which never happened to me with paph flasks. All those hairy tangled up roots. haha

Anyways, the first one is a famous and common cross, but I bought it because it is a seed propagated and not mericloned.
Neostylis Lou Sneary. I would love to see them all grow and flower, but I would eventually have to let go many of them. I'm super excited about them, though!
There were about 40+ seedlings in the end. A quick eye count was over 20, and the seller said over 30+, but there were many tiny ones hidden under bigger ones and they just kept coming out everytime I shook off the whole thing lol.
About a dozen or so super mini ones were discarded, although they had relatively huge root systems, I had a long look at them, then finally gave up on them. I was like I have too many and you guys are too little. bye~ 

I still have 30 seedlings potted up in compots and one single pot, which are shown in the last photo.








This second flask is a small batch of 15, but these are very big! 
Rhynchostylis coelestis from Lisa. I'm not sure if these are from selfing, sibbing or outcross. gotta ask her. 
I've always wanted this one. love blue flowers, and the fragrance of this species is just wonderful! and they don't get too big.

I have two compots of smaller seedlings and a bunch of individual pots on the top layer of my light stand, which are not shown here. 






My second light stand with four T8 bulbs. 

The large plant in the back is Paph. Vanda M. Pearman, believe it or not.
It is huge for type. The leaves are over 10 in each! 
I have had it for over two years now, bought as a flowering size, but it just keeps on getting bigger without ever flowering. 
One more year and then...


----------



## Marco (Apr 24, 2016)

Nice set up and healthly looking plants. Second photo what is the plant on the bottom right foliage is fantastic!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 24, 2016)

Yes, I love it! It is Paph. curtisii.
I don't like the flower of the species (this one has yet to flower), but I bought it for the leaves. It will stay with me as long as it lives. lol

Then, I have another curtisii ( not in this photo) and the leaves look nothing like this. I'm confused. Maybe it is the superbiens. hmmm

Btw, my neofinetia seedlings from flask last year are looking funny, although they are finally trying to grow new roots. I guess getting out of the flask and living in my dry apartment must have been too tough on them. lol


----------



## troy (Apr 24, 2016)

Your setup is good, no shelving materials to collect water & mold and allows good air flow, hope it all works out for you


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 24, 2016)

I move everyone to the bathroom to water individually. Every pot has its own saucer. No mold. hehe A lot of work, but things stay clean.


----------



## troy (Apr 24, 2016)

I also water individually, it takes awhile but I have been blessed with a sink 2 feet from my grow area. alot of people don't understand about that stuff, cleanliness is next to godliness!!!! lol..


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 24, 2016)

I totally concur with you on that!


----------



## Mikefallen13 (Apr 24, 2016)

How many T8 bulbs are over your plants? Everything looks great!


----------



## orchidman77 (Apr 24, 2016)

Wonderful - looks great!

David


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 24, 2016)

These are not the result of growing under light, let me clarify so no one is misled. 

These plants all have been grown in the natural light and only moved to this set up just two days ago. 

This is my second light stand. 
The first one is barely one month old. 

4 of 4 ft T8 bulbs on each shelf.


----------



## garysan (Apr 24, 2016)

Happypaphy7 said:


> These are not the result of growing under light, let me clarify so no one is misled.
> 
> These plants all have been grown in the natural light and only moved to this set up just two days ago.
> 
> ...



I'd like to see a shot of the entire lighting setup/stand if at all poss


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 25, 2016)

Basically this is what I have,3-tired shelving unit in white color.

Just imagine plants and light on them. 


https://www.sevilleclassics.com/4-shelf-ultrazinc-shelving-system-WEB248


----------



## Kawarthapine (Apr 27, 2016)

Very nice setup.

I kept up to a dozen plant in a 12 x 24 in tray but have recently stopped to avoid cross contamination potential.

The benefits of being tidy and as sterile (re pathogens) as possible can not be overstated.


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2016)

Lookin' good. I like clean and neat, but in a greenhouse,
it seems much harder to be as perfect as I'd like it to be.
Something must be right in there because I've had a small
frog living in there for two years and he's healthy and
growing.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 28, 2016)

Kawarthapine said:


> Very nice setup.
> 
> I kept up to a dozen plant in a 12 x 24 in tray but have recently stopped to avoid cross contamination potential.
> 
> The benefits of being tidy and as sterile (re pathogens) as possible can not be overstated.



Yes!!!!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 28, 2016)

abax said:


> Lookin' good. I like clean and neat, but in a greenhouse,
> it seems much harder to be as perfect as I'd like it to be.
> Something must be right in there because I've had a small
> frog living in there for two years and he's healthy and
> growing.



I wish I even had an option (or possibility) of having a greenhouse.

By the way, maybe you should make a little pond for it? or is it a tree frog?

I think I would like to have frogs and bugs (good and bad) in my greenhouse.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 5, 2016)

Took three more Maudiae type hybrids out of the light last week.
They look much happier out of the light. 

I still have a few Maudiae type hybrids under light that are looking good. 

Some parvi x multi continue to darken in color while a couple of brachy x multi is turning lighter. Very interesting so far.


----------



## paphioboy (May 6, 2016)

Very nice flaskings and growing area..


----------



## Happypaphy7 (May 6, 2016)

Thanks! Still in the process of rotating plants but so far, majority are doing well.


----------

